# Iroko vs Teak



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi folks, a client asked me to make a Teak table for him but the cost is going to go through the roof because of the cost of Teak ($40/bf Cdn). One of my wood suppliers suggested Iroko as a substitute but I've never used it before.

Is Iroko a good and worthy substitute for Teak?

How is Iroko to work with?

Any and all comments/suggestions/opinions are welcomed.

Don


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/iroko/
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/teak/


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would never bring Iroko in my shop I heard the wood can harbor bad spirits.I have enough wacky stuff that happens here.And I'm only slightly supertious.
Get the Teak it will make your shop smell great and is very stable to work.


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

Iroko is a good substitute, I've seen it on my dock neighbours boat, a cold moulded 1969 beauty with Iroko trim. It will require varnishing and will not tolerate neglect as well as teak but is certainly a good option. It has the looks of mahogany however, not teak.

Contrary to small animals and virgins, Iroko is allowed on boats.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

My only experience with iroko (because I too couldn't afford teak) was as drop boards (cabin door) on a sailboat, which were obviously exposed to weather. As I recall, I oiled rather than varnishing. The wood eventually turned gray from weather, just as teak will do. Those boards held up fine for at least 20 years, and there was virtually no cupping or warping.

What is missing from your inquiry is why the client wants teak. Could be for durability in an outdoor application, or for looks, indoors or outdoors. If appearance is the issue, teak is it (though iroko isn't bad looking; the stuff I used had a somewhat wavy, curly grain, not at all unattractive).


----------

